# Accused Rapist to Be Slapped in India



## MA-Caver (Nov 14, 2006)

> *Accused Rapist to Be Slapped in India*
> 
> By BISWAJEET BANERJEE
> The Associated Press
> ...



Dunno if this is justice... the guy being slapped around 51 times and it's called public humiliation (then paying $110.00 fine) ... somehow I don't think it equals the humiliation that the woman feels after the crime. 
Still the village elders are taking matters into their own hands and doing something about it while the police take the long route to ensure a proper case. Hopefully they'll find the evidence they need and then try the bastard in their state criminal court... he might get the death penalty. He probably thought he could get away with it because the woman was deaf. Hopefully this will make him think twice... but some-how I doubt it. 
Interesting to see how matters like this atrocity are taken care of in another country.


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 14, 2006)

though I agree that it is not much of a punishment and not much a deterent to other would be rapists, it is still better than nothing, it is still better than the woman being harassed for reporting the rape as seems to happen in that area more often then not...and though I don't know if it is possible hopefully she will feel some small measure of peace for having him brought to some sort of justice.  And since he has been found guilty in the local courts, hopefully it will weigh against him in the criminal case...


----------



## mantis (Nov 14, 2006)

slapped? im sure this sounds kinky to him!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 14, 2006)

remember we're talking about village life here.  this is public shaming in front of, essentially, the whole world.

honestly, i wish we still used that here for many offenses.

still not enough, but it's a start.


----------



## JasonASmith (Nov 14, 2006)

I agree that it's a good start, but to my mind, if a person rapes someone else they should have their appendage cut off.  Same with child molestors, although there would be a few thousand volts ran through that area first. Cue Denis Leary's comments on priests molesting children...


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 15, 2006)

mantis said:


> slapped? im sure this sounds kinky to him!


He wouldn't think it'd be kinky if I was allowed to slap him the way I'd slap him... With a nail studded 2X4! :whip:


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 15, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> He wouldn't think it'd be kinky if I was allowed to slap him the way I'd slap him... With a nail studded 2X4! :whip:


You beat me to that line.  Somehow I don't think that someone so base as to rape a woman is really going to care whether they're humiliated in from of the entire world or not.


----------



## bydand (Nov 15, 2006)

It depends who gets to slap him.  51 times, you could turn him into a drooling idiot for good (more so than he already is) I would suspect.


----------



## searcher (Nov 15, 2006)

I have seen some iron palm guys that would slap you silly.   I can't imagine what that could feel like.   I am in agreement that the punishment is not very sturn, but maybe that is the highest punishment they allow.


----------



## Fu_Bag (Nov 24, 2006)

First off, he targeted someone deaf and mute. How about 51 kicks to the balls? True, the slaps he'll get aren't likely to be kinky but the guy may enjoy when women fight back. He might actually enjoy that type of abuse and it might make him even more excited to do it again if the public slapping sates his psyche needs more.

Maybe let the deaf and mute woman slap him 51 times with the smooth surface of a wrecking ball. Just have someone stand beside her and say "stop" when she's got to the 51st slap.  That might give her her dignity back.

Seriously though, I hope the slaps are done by her pissed off father. The deaf and mute thing really sits badly with me.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 24, 2006)

Fu_Bag said:


> Maybe let the deaf and mute woman slap him 51 times with the smooth surface of a wrecking ball. Just have someone stand beside her and say "stop" when she's got to the 51st slap.  That might give her her dignity back.
> 
> Seriously though, I hope the slaps are done by her pissed off father. The deaf and mute thing really sits badly with me.


It doesn't sit too well with me here either so I'm with ya on that. 

But "...slap him 51 times with the smooth surface of a wrecking ball..." c'mon man... lets make it a spiked mace instead. 
I'd say have her castrate the guy with a rusty knife, poke his ear-drums with a rusty ice-pick and cut his tongue out... Then for good measure burn his eyes out as well... 

It's hard to give any woman who's been raped her dignity back, possible, but it may take a while. A lot of rapes go unreported because of the shame and the humiliation the victims feel afterwards. I mean the whole village knows about this woman now... hell, the whole flippin world does. How are you going to restore lost dignity of that magntude? Killing or severely punishing the perp still doesn't make the fact go away. It never does. That's what so hideous about this crime, it's far too personal to the victim to have it simply removed and forgotten because it can't. 
The fact that she's deaf makes it all the more personal because quite possibly the area where she lives higher forms of sign-language might not be available. She may only know elementary (basic) "home-signs" or signs that were created by her and her immediate family. Thus, she may not have an outlet to talk about it with anyone. 
Hopefully they'll find the witnesses and try the bastard civilly and he'll get the death penalty as justly deserved. Hopefully she'll get the help she needs to get over this traumatic experience. 

Hopefully.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 24, 2006)

mantis said:


> slapped? im sure this sounds kinky to him!


 

Yea a nd I guess a foot in the *** would just be amusing to him.


----------

